# Davey Tree worker dies bucket truck fails



## Climbing mike

Police: Tree Service Worker Killed After Bucket Lift Malfunctions | digtriad.com



Dont know exactly what happened, heard today that the lower cylinder broke dropping the boom to the ground. It happened on Monday 5/13/13


----------



## TheJollyLogger

Well, hell, I'm sorry to hear that. That's a bad way to go. Hope it doesn't turn out they were rigging from the bucket. Davey is usually a sqfe outfit. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## KenJax Tree

Thats why i wear a fall arrest harness. I hate hearing this thoughts with his family and coworkers


----------



## imagineero

I don't know about the states, but here in aus a full body fall arrest harness is compulsory when working in any EWP, together with a shock absorbing lanyard. If I understand the accident correctly though, the operator very likely was wearing a harness and it made no difference at all. He didn't fall out of the bucket, the whole bucket collapsed with him in it. 

Shaun


----------



## ropensaddle

KenJax Tree said:


> Thats why i wear a fall arrest harness. I hate hearing this thoughts with his family and coworkers



Fall arrest would not have helped if lower cylinder failed. Depending on age of bucket etc. sounds like a defective ram or possibly attachment point. I saw a crew about to do the same and stopped it the snap ring on their cylinder holding pin was missing and the pin had worked itself halfway out. I saw it, they were at full height, I rescued him from my bucket and showed them things to look out for! It helps to be somewhat of a mechanic and thoroughly know your lifts critical elements. Sorry to hear this unfortunate death I feel we need to train crews lift inspection procedures so that fall arrest is secondary protection.


----------



## treeclimber101

A cylinder rod failure . I read somewhere there have been less then 30 rod failures since buckets have been used for personal man lifts .


----------



## ropensaddle

treeclimber101 said:


> A cylinder rod failure . I read somewhere there have been less then 30 rod failures since buckets have been used for personal man lifts .



Wow that's good that it's only 30 but that is something inspection is likely going to miss . We don't have on board x ray I feel for his family bad deal for sure.


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Well, hell, I'm sorry to hear that. That's a bad way to go. Hope it doesn't turn out they were rigging from the bucket. Davey is usually a sqfe outfit. Sorry to hear that.



Jeff, why is it dangerous to rig from a bucket? I'm thinking about renting one for a day.
Thx


----------



## imagineero

HuskStihl said:


> Jeff, why is it dangerous to rig from a bucket? I'm thinking about renting one for a day.
> Thx



I'm going to assume that question was asked seriously :-(

Buckets aren't designed to be shock loaded/used as a crane. Some guys do use them as a crane, attaching a rope to the bucket itself and lowering off it. It's only a matter of time until something goes fatally wrong - either for themselves, or for someone else using that same bucket later. 

Working out of a bucket can be a lot more dangerous than working out of a tree. It's like standing on the worlds biggest ladder. If you're in the tree, the work you're cutting is going below you, and you're tied in above yourself. If the piece falls/swings in an unexpected way you're still going to be safe. You might do a little property damage, but your life is well protected. If you're working out of a bucket, and you're going large with your cuts, you put yourself at risk of wiping out the bucket you're in. Especially if working out of a smaller bucket which tend to have lower ratings, and a lot less working radius. If the piece you cut doesn't release in time, your saw catches, it swings the wrong way etc.... you can easily end up damaging the bucket putting future users at risk, or hurting/killing yourself. If you're new to bucket work, go small with your cuts. Try to flat drop stuff too, rather than hinging it if you can. Especially if you're working in a tree that is known to be flexy and not release when you want it to. 

Shaun


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Jeff, why is it dangerous to rig from a bucket? I'm thinking about renting one for a day.
> Thx



Most buckets I've run only have a weight rating of 350# or so. Put an average climber with saw and gear and you're alrready getting close. That just isn't what they're designed for. And Shaun is absolutely right. Cutting from a bucket vs climbing is very different. I think a bucket can be a very useful tool, and like all tools there is a great potential for misuse.
One of the biggest problems I've seen with buckets is they make it too easy, and lead to shortcuts. Just because a guy can get into a bucket and figure out the controls doesn't mean he has any business being up there with a saw. Another problem I've seen is for a guy to plan a takedown around where he can get with the bucket, instead of what is the best overall plan. Just look at the thread on the guy killed topping a pine at 55'. Not a good plan, but that was as high as his bucket went.


----------



## ropensaddle

TheJollyLogger said:


> Most buckets I've run only have a weight rating of 350# or so. Put an average climber with saw and gear and you're alrready getting close. That just isn't what they're designed for. And Shaun is absolutely right. Cutting from a bucket vs climbing is very different. I think a bucket can be a very useful tool, and like all tools there is a great potential for misuse.
> One of the biggest problems I've seen with buckets is they make it too easy, and lead to shortcuts. Just because a guy can get into a bucket and figure out the controls doesn't mean he has any business being up there with a saw. Another problem I've seen is for a guy to plan a takedown around where he can get with the bucket, instead of what is the best overall plan. Just look at the thread on the guy killed topping a pine at 55'. Not a good plan, but that was as high as his bucket went.



Rigging to spar from bucket usually adds so much time setting ropes to make sure it goes away from the bucket that I climb. However I rigged successfully many times but I also know how to prevent it from coming my way! I also know when to break out climb gear. I agree many don't and when I started climbing I was scarred of buckets.. I told many back then, God made the trees man made the bucket and I don't trust man .


----------



## HuskStihl

imagineero said:


> I'm going to assume that question was asked seriously :-(
> 
> Buckets aren't designed to be shock loaded/used as a crane. Some guys do use them as a crane, attaching a rope to the bucket itself and lowering off it. It's only a matter of time until something goes fatally wrong - either for themselves, or for someone else using that same bucket later.
> 
> Working out of a bucket can be a lot more dangerous than working out of a tree. It's like standing on the worlds biggest ladder. If you're in the tree, the work you're cutting is going below you, and you're tied in above yourself. If the piece falls/swings in an unexpected way you're still going to be safe. You might do a little property damage, but your life is well protected. If you're working out of a bucket, and you're going large with your cuts, you put yourself at risk of wiping out the bucket you're in. Especially if working out of a smaller bucket which tend to have lower ratings, and a lot less working radius. If the piece you cut doesn't release in time, your saw catches, it swings the wrong way etc.... you can easily end up damaging the bucket putting future users at risk, or hurting/killing yourself. If you're new to bucket work, go small with your cuts. Try to flat drop stuff too, rather than hinging it if you can. Especially if you're working in a tree that is known to be flexy and not release when you want it to.
> 
> Shaun





TheJollyLogger said:


> Most buckets I've run only have a weight rating of 350# or so. Put an average climber with saw and gear and you're alrready getting close. That just isn't what they're designed for. And Shaun is absolutely right. Cutting from a bucket vs climbing is very different. I think a bucket can be a very useful tool, and like all tools there is a great potential for misuse.
> One of the biggest problems I've seen with buckets is they make it too easy, and lead to shortcuts. Just because a guy can get into a bucket and figure out the controls doesn't mean he has any business being up there with a saw. Another problem I've seen is for a guy to plan a takedown around where he can get with the bucket, instead of what is the best overall plan. Just look at the thread on the guy killed topping a pine at 55'. Not a good plan, but that was as high as his bucket went.





ropensaddle said:


> Rigging to spar from bucket usually adds so much time setting ropes to make sure it goes away from the bucket that I climb. However I rigged successfully many times but I also know how to prevent it from coming my way! I also know when to break out climb gear. I agree many don't and when I started climbing I was scarred of buckets.. I told many back then, God made the trees man made the bucket and I don't trust man .



Thanks all. I am embarassed to say the question was serious. I have many trees with dead limbs 40-50 feet up. Nothing big, just worried about them falling on my kids. My plan, which is likely stupid, was to rent a bucket, and strap myself in with my HT131. I figured I could drop stuff straight down, and the 14' reach of the saw should keep me and the bucket out of harms way. Bob has patiently suffered my foolishness in the logging forum, I promise to leave you climbers pretty much alone (scared of heights). Jeff, of u'r ever near Hockley, I'd pay you cash money for some climbing!


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks all. I am embarassed to say the question was serious. I have many trees with dead limbs 40-50 feet up. Nothing big, just worried about them falling on my kids. My plan, which is likely stupid, was to rent a bucket, and strap myself in with my HT131. I figured I could drop stuff straight down, and the 14' reach of the saw should keep me and the bucket out of harms way. Bob has patiently suffered my foolishness in the logging forum, I promise to leave you climbers pretty much alone (scared of heights). Jeff, of u'r ever near Hockley, I'd pay you cash money for some climbing!



Shoot, you're just down the road a piece, we'll make that happen. I always like climbin in east Texas, ain't got to wear any ppe or tie in or nuthin, just get er dun!


----------



## Jlhotstick3

Better to be embarrassed asking a dumb question then fixing a dumb mistake! No such thing as a dumb question, don't be embarrassed no1 was born with hooks or a bucket, thats what makes these forums great so people don't have to learn the hard way. Good luck!


----------



## HuskStihl

TheJollyLogger said:


> Shoot, you're just down the road a piece, we'll make that happen. I always like climbin in east Texas, ain't got to wear any ppe or tie in or nuthin, just get er dun!



Definitely. Let me know next time you hit the big city!
Jon


----------



## TheJollyLogger

HuskStihl said:


> Definitely. Let me know next time you hit the big city!
> Jon



Only reason I ever cross the beltway is to go to The Saw House ( shameless plug, AS sponsor). Two brothers running a Stihl dealership out of their folks garage, but they got a container full of saws in before IKE hit. Should have seen the crowd! They have a beautiful new shop on Aldine Westfield now, Stihl/Echo dealership with a lot of good climbing gear. Wasn't in there for two years and they still remembered me and what I liked. Next time I head down I'll def. let ya know.


----------



## PhilMcWoody

Jlhotstick3 said:


> Better to be embarrassed asking a dumb question then fixing a dumb mistake! No such thing as a dumb question, don't be embarrassed *no1 was born with hooks or a bucket, thats what makes these forums great so people don't have to learn the hard way*. Good luck!



Just saying that you add to everyone's safety. 
We don't want folk getting hurt because they were embarassed to ask.


----------



## ShermanC

*Why not to rig from a bucket or lift basket*

I'd like to chip in on this thread because I have 13 years experience working in a lift basket, 21 years in tree work and fell 20' in 1999 because I forgot to fasten the safety belt to the trunk. The accident caused a broken right hip (fractured pelvis). Before the accident, I enjoyed seven years of climbing without an incident. Then this accident in 1999 nearly ended my life but I got back into the trees by 2001. Three years ago I had a hip replacement and seldom think about what I've been through. Every time I use my Niftylift regardless of weather conditions I wear a fall arrest harness, shock lanyard, chainsaw chaps, hardhat and gloves in hopes that I don't have to join the list of accident victims ever again. We hold a safety meeting every day we work, then a job briefing and finally a prayer for safe work and good communications.

To those who read this, I strongly recommend you register for the web forum Vertikal.net - the #1 News and Information Source for the Crane and Lift Industry and read it several times a week. It is based in England, intended for all who work at height with cranes and access equipment. After seven seasons using a Work Force telescoping boom lift, I bought my Niftylift boom lift used in 2008 and read all the doc's several times to read the cautions that the basket is rated to lift 500 pounds maximum but not to be used for rigging. Once a crane lift shifts from vertical position to 10 degrees angle off the pivot, gravity force multiplies and without counterweight can pull the load over. Recently a tree revive crew used a truck crane to lift tree material out of a back yard over the house. One outrigger was on soil but the others were on concrete. They extended the boom way out and lowered it over the house. Then the one outrigger sunk in the soil and over it went. The photo on the forum was a helicopter shot and showed roof damage. No one was injured but the homeowner was hospitalized with traumatic shock. And the beat goes on...so let a word to the wise be sufficient. If a crane is needed hire one with a qualified operator to do the job safely.


----------



## carguy

HuskStihl said:


> Thanks all. I am embarassed to say the question was serious. I have many trees with dead limbs 40-50 feet up. Nothing big, just worried about them falling on my kids. My plan, which is likely stupid, was to rent a bucket, and strap myself in with my HT131. I figured I could drop stuff straight down, and the 14' reach of the saw should keep me and the bucket out of harms way. Bob has patiently suffered my foolishness in the logging forum, I promise to leave you climbers pretty much alone (scared of heights). Jeff, of u'r ever near Hockley, I'd pay you cash money for some climbing!



Thankfully you recognized what you did not know and had the good sense to ask. Way to often people don't know what they don't know and get themselves and others in all kinds of trouble.


----------



## connorl478

*This is what happened*



Climbing mike said:


> Police: Tree Service Worker Killed After Bucket Lift Malfunctions | digtriad.com
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know exactly what happened, heard today that the lower cylinder broke dropping the boom to the ground. It happened on Monday 5/13/13



My dad is a GF for Davey in Alabama and he got the word right after it happened. Apparently the guys hadn't been inspecting the boom like they're supposed to and some bolts were loose. The bolts came undone and the boom slid off and came crashing down while they were trimming. Davey ended up doing an investigation and banned the use of Lift-All over-center booms for over a month until they found the problem. A plant in Texas had not put the bolts in right in hundreds of over-center booms that came from that plant. I hope nothing like that will happen again.


----------



## ShermanC

*Tremors and memories of the Shuttle Challenger*

Check, check and Double Check the equipment and take nothing for granted. Be sure your nose gear is down and locked before landing. Inspect what you Expect. Safety cannot ever be over done, over planned or assumed. This boom accident and the investigation stratifies the needs for supervision, management and strong leadership coupled with strong follower-ship.
Wow, I find myself on a soap box again! 

In the fantastic book "The Mind of the Strategist" author Kenichi Ohmae taught that strategic thinking runs on three "r's" and it's not reading writing and arithmetic. It is in knowing your Resources, knowing the reality of the challenge and knowing the ripeness of both for utilization in your plan of attack. I also depend on a German saying that usually makes me stop to think...too soon old, too late smart.

The lid of my soap box just caved in and I've gotta' get to work! Cheers!


----------

